# Montréal - prononciation



## codina

Bonjour à tous,

Comment se prononce le nom de cette ville?

Mon - réal (le *t* muet)

ou 

Montré - al (en prononçant le *t*)


Merci d'avance,

Edgar


----------



## Miguelillo 87

C'est avec T muet.

MANRÈAL


----------



## Albert 50

En anglais le "t"  se prononce.  En français le "t'" est muet  (Montréal = Mont Royal)....

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## Wai Ho

Miguelillo 87 said:


> MANRÈAL



C'est « mon », pas « man ».

Pourquoi on prononce pas le « t »? À cause de mon « mont »


----------



## FrenchSeb

Montreal se prononce avec le T muet: MON-RÉAL


----------



## Bezoard

Wai Ho said:


> C'est « mon », pas « man ».


Ça dépend qui parle. En français de France, c'est "mon", en français du Québec, c'est plus normalement "man".


> Montréal est prononcé [mɔ̃ʁeal]  en français standard, [mɒ̃ʁeal]  en français québécois


Montréal — Wikipédia
Le "t" de "Mont" est resté muet dans ce "mont royal", comme il l'est dans la commune de _Montrouge_, près de Paris.


----------



## danielc

Si c'est _man_, la voyelle nasale est / ɑ̃/. Ce n'est pas le cas pour _Montréal _
Je ne me fie pas à Wikipédia dans ce cas. Wai Ho a raison.


----------



## Bezoard

Je n'aurais évidemment pas l'outrecuidance de contredire un Canadien sur ce point, mais ce serait plus facile si tous les Québécois prononçaient de la même façon, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas ! Tu as raison de ne pas te fier à Wikipedia, mais cette encyclopédie participative a nécessairement reçu aussi l'avis des Québécois sur la question. De même, sur cette page, il est bien clair qu'il y a plusieurs prononciations, dont  [mɒ̃ʁeal]. Je ne fais personnellement pas trop la différence entre /ɒ̃/ et /ɑ̃/. Tu en fais une ?
En tout cas, sur le site Forvo, les prononciations de Metzger et Marzi82 se rapprochent pour moi plus de /ɑ̃/ que de /ɔ̃/.


----------



## danielc

Il y a plusieurs prononciations des voyelles nasales au Canada, et en France aussi. Mais vous avez tort de dire "en français du Québec, c'est plus normalement "man"  ".  Je pense que _mon _(standard) domine et est au moins beaucoup plus courant que l'indique Wikipédia.


----------



## Nanon

Juste une remarque : Wikipédia a écrit [mɒ̃] et non [mɑ̃].

[ɒ̃] est arrondi, [ɑ̃] ne l'est pas. [ɒ̃] pourrait évoquer un [ɔ̃] encore plus ouvert.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne sais probablement pas les différencier. Du reste, je lis quelque part que :


> *En français parisien moderne*, en français de Belgique et en français de Suisse,* /ɑ̃/ se prononce [ɒ̃]*, /ɛ̃/ se prononce [æ̃] et /ɔ̃/ se prononce [õ].


----------



## Nanon

La différence peut être infime pour un Français, mais pour un Québécois, elle peut être énorme, si l'on en crois ce que je lis quelque part :


> [*]/ɑ̃/ se réalise en [ã] ou en [æ̃] (basilecte) en syllabe ouverte, mais [ãː] ou [ãũ̯] (basilecte) en syllabe finale fermée ;


Du coup, logiquement, si on dit à un Québécois qu'on entend MANréal, il pourrait bien comprendre qu'il s'agit de [ã] ou [æ̃] !


----------



## Terio

En français québécois, les voyelles nasales _in_,  _an_ et _un_ sont plus fermées qu'en Europe, mais, pour on, il y a peu de différence. La prononciation Manréal (Manryal, en fait) est nettement populaire, voire « jouale ».


----------



## Magenta Wizard

Lorsque j'étais à Montréal en 2000,  je n'entendais pas seulement un "T" muet mais aussi un "L" muet. 
[mɔ̃'re'a]
En tant qu'anglophone, c'était d'abord, presque impossible á reconnaître.


----------



## danielc

On n'avale pas le _l_ dans _Montréal. _On peut dire "I est allé à Montréal", en avalant le _l_ de _il_, par exemple, mais les francophones (et les non-francophones qui parlent correctement) prononcent toujours le _l_ dans _Montréal. _Les Canadiens peuvent prononcer des consonnes en position finale plus doucement, et d'autres francophones peuvent le faire aussi, mais la disparition du _l_ dans le nom de cette grande ville ne se manifeste pas à l'oral comme dit.

J'ai habité Montréal pendant deux ans, et a tant visité la ville avant cela et continue de le faire. Montréal exerce une influence sans égal au sein du Canada français. On en parle toujours en d'autres mots. Ces présumés manques de la prononciation _on_ et maintenant de _l _ne représentent pas la realité que j'ai entendue.


----------



## Reynald

J'écoute Robert Charlebois (né à Montréal), _Je reviendrai à Montréal. _Je n'entends aucune différence avec le _mont_ d'ici (avec le mien, du moins).


----------



## Nicomon

Bezoard said:


> Ça dépend qui parle. En français de France, c'est "mon", en français du Québec, c'est plus normalement "man".


  Mais d'où tiens-tu cette information ?  

Je prononce :   [m*ɔ̃*ʁ*e*al]... comme Robert Charlebois. 
Cela dit, je ne sais pas quelle est la différence entre les sons   *[ɒ̃]* et *[ɔ̃]*
Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu Montréal prononcé avec le même *ɑ̃*

C'est plutôt le « ré » qui est souvent transformé en « ri » en langage populaire.
Le  « Mon » du début devient une « non nasale » et pas « MAN ».

D'accord avec ceci :  





> « Montréal » fréquemment  prononcé  « Monrial »  ou  même « Morial ».


 Ce qui donne en API  :   [mɒ̃ʀjal], [mɔʀjal]


----------



## Wai Ho

Nicomon said:


> Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu Montréal prononcé avec le même *ɑ̃*



[ɑ̃] n'existe jamais en français québécois, c'est [ã]


----------



## Bezoard

Nicomon said:


> D'accord avec ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> « Montréal » fréquemment prononcé « Monrial » ou même « Morial ».
> 
> 
> 
> Ce qui donne en API  :   [mɒ̃ʀjal], [mɔʀjal]
Click to expand...

Tu es sûre que c'est ce que tu voulais dire ? « Monrial » =  [mɒ̃ʀjal]


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne maîtrise pas bien l'API.  Comme je l'ai écrit, je fais mal la nuance entre  *ɒ̃* et  *ɔ̃. *J'ai copié d'un autre site, sans faire attention.



Nanon said:


> [ɒ̃] pourrait évoquer un [ɔ̃] encore plus ouvert.



Chose certaine, ce n'est *pas* le son  « an » de maman =  *[ɑ̃]  *


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Le  « Mon » du début devient une « non nasale » et pas « MAN ».
> D'accord avec ceci :   Ce qui donne en API  :   [mɒ̃ʀjal], [mɔʀjal]


Des clips audio seraient utiles pour ces voyelles nasales. Je prononce comme Charlebois. J'ai peut être une plus grande tolérance pour le langage populaire que toi Nicomon, mais la première voyelle dénasalisée? Cela ne peut pas se justifier. Un _mon_ ou _mont_ comprend une voyelle nasale. Les Montréalais savent prononcer le nom de leur ville. Charlebois représente la prononciation dominante, et il est capable d'un langage populaire.

Merci pour le rappel de cette belle chanson, Reynald!


----------



## Locape

Les Français entendent peut-être un peu différemment (et à tort) la prononciation des montréalais, à laquelle ils ne sont pas habitués. J'avoue que quelquefois j'aurais du mal à transcrire exactement la prononciation d'un mot entendu dans un film ou une série québécoise et encore plus de la transcrire en API... 😙


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Un _mon_ ou _mont_ comprend une voyelle nasale. Les Montréalais savent prononcer le nom de leur ville.


   J'aurais dû écrire :   ... devient parfois une « non nasale » / est parfois dénasalisé.

Je n'ai pas écrit que  « Morial »  [mɔʀjal]  ou « Mourial » [muʀjal] (pense aux parodies de RBO) était usuel et c'est tant mieux.
Mais je suis étonnée que tu n'aies pas entendu ces prononciations – que je ne recommande pas – ne serait-ce qu'à la blague.

En clair,  je suis montréalaise depuis toujours et je prononce :    *[mɔ̃ʁeal] *
J'en connais beaucoup - y compris des gens proches de moi -  qui prononcent :   *[mɔ̃ʁjal]*
Mais ce n'est jamais  le son « an » de  ma*man = [ɑ̃]*

Cela dit, mais sans généraliser,  Wai Ho n'a pas tort pour ce qui est de  *[ɑ̃]*  versus *[ã]*.  On trouve ce qui suit sur cette page :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Articulation des voyelles


> Enfin, le dernier critère de classement des voyelles est la nasalité. Si le voile du palais s’abaisse et permet à l’air de s’échapper par le nez, on parle de voyelles nasales; il n'y a que quatre voyelles nasales, *[ẽ], [ɔ̃], [ã] et [œ̃]*. Si l’air s’échappe uniquement par la bouche, il s'agit de voyelles orales; les douze autres voyelles du français sont orales.
> 
> Étant donné que les voyelles nasales _*an*_ et _*in*_, représentées dans l'API par les symboles  *[ɑ̃]* et *[ɛ̃],* se prononcent un peu différemment au Québec, nous avons choisi d'utiliser les signes *[ã]* et *[ẽ],* habituels dans les ouvrages spécialisés, pour transcrire ces sons.


 Disons que les miens, de « an » et « in » sont moins nasillards sans être franco-français. 

Mais je répète que le « Mon » de Montréal se prononce en général : *mɔ̃*


----------



## danielc

Je me suis pas exprimé assez clairement. On peut entendre un "Mon" dénasalisé, mais c'est une hostie d'grosse erreur. On peut peut très bien s'exprimer en français oral populaire canadien sans avoir besoin de dire "mo" pour "mon".  La première voyelle est une voyelle nasale chez la majorité. Je partage votre conclusion.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> On peut peut très bien s'exprimer en français oral populaire canadien sans avoir besoin de dire "mo" pour "mon"


  Faudrait pas tout mélanger. Il  est bien question du nom de la ville :  _Montréal.   _

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu un « mon » dénasalisé ailleurs.   Personne ne dirait  _Vermo_ pour _Vermont_. 

Mais il n'est pas faux de dire que certains prononcent _Morial..._ et qu'on peut même le lire sous la plume d'auteurs.  
Je cite Victor-Lévy Beaulieu :


> Je commençai à lire à mon adolescence quand, laissant le petit village de Saint-Jean-de-Dieu derrière nous, nous nous retrouvâmes, ma famille et moi, à *Morial Mort.* [...]
> Toujours parce que je suis né sous une bonne étoile, j’ai vécu là où tous les Québécois ont vécu, de l’arrière-pays abandonné à lui-même au cœur d’un *Grand Morial *en effervescence.


----------



## Terio

J'ai l'impression que prononciations Maréal ou Maryal ou Monryal (avec un r roulé de préférence) sont plus de l'ordre des la caricature, comme lorsque les humoristes veulent évoquer le Montréalais pauvre, peu éduqué, qui ne connaît que le joual, avec sa trâlée d'enfants qui jouent dans la ruelle, ou alors l'habitant du fond des campagnes qui ne sait pas lire et n'a jamais mis les pieds « en ville ».


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu les variantes avec «_ a_ ».    Moi c'est  _M*o*rial _ ou _M*ou*rial _que j'ai entendu.
Comme le fameux «  Journal de Mourial » de RBO.

_Monrial   *[mɔ̃ʁjal]* _par contre (sans R roulé) est très courant et pas toujours caricatural. C'est une sorte de paresse de langage, je crois.  Les syllabes s'enchaînent mieux ; on ne doit pas faire de pause comme dans _Mon, ré, al.




_


----------

